# Great Lakes FrightFest June 1-3 / Update



## KkrazyKkaren (Apr 27, 2006)

WOW - Lots Going on!!!

We are in full swing getting things ready for Great Lakes FrightFest ‘07!!

Our speakers are lined up! We are offering 14 classes / demos this year!!!

Door prizes and Special raffle items are arriving daily! (Some REALLY cool Stuff)

We will have a Make n Take - FCG Ghosts by Jim Weime.
Brian Larson will have web spinner kits for sale after his demo.

The message board is up and running: http://www.greatlakesfrightfest.com/messageboard/

We have fog juice that was donated for the 3rd Annual Fog Off.

Haunters Against Hunger – Haunted House has 1 room available!

Logo Contest – we have received several entries, Due Date - MAY 20, 2007 

**** If you have any plans to attend GLFF, even if only for the day, would you PLEASE go to the site and register. We need to know how many haunters are coming so there is enough food for all.

For those of you who plan to camp at the park, the center section, where the haunted house will be erected, is already filled up. Please register with the campground so you have a space reserved. They are going fast.

http://www.greatlakesfrightfest.com
http://www.totempolepark.com

Hotel: Days Inn --- 621 Tecumseh, Dundee, Mi (734) 529-5505 (Formerly Comfort Inn – non camping folks stayed here). Make your reservation direct with the hotel and let them know your with GLFF for a special discount.

We are getting things lined up for the children’s program (some great craft ideas).

So where are the Haunters coming in from – this year? Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, Indiana, Pa (Pittsburgh & Philadelphia), New York, Texas, Central Wisconsin, Georgia, Canada (several families) – we have had inquires all the way from Oklahoma City & Duluth, Minnesota! 
What a turn out !!!

Please remember to bring your can goods & pre-register!! Only 21 more Days!!
Come and play, meet and greet with other haunters and their families! 

For more information – www.GreatLakesFrightFest.com
Or contact me at [email protected] !

Looking forward to seeing you!!!

~Karen aka KkrazyKkaren
http://www.GreatLakesFrightFest.com


----------



## Twisted Dementia (May 8, 2006)

I'm going to check this out right now, Thanks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks like you're going...Who you bringing?


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Im counting down the days.....................but i am no where near ready for this!!!! I still have demo to do!!!! AHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

*lets get going*








[/IMG]


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice post BoneMan!!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

wooohoooooo two more days! http://www.greatlakesfrightfest.com/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

bodybagging said:


> wooohoooooo two more days! http://www.greatlakesfrightfest.com/


If you were any kind of Haunter, you would be out there today!


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm a haunter with 500 miles to put behind me to get there......we leave tomorrow..........YEAH.......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Have a safe trip BoneMan!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Well, I was out there today and to my amazement, no one was there?!


It was peaceful though!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Some of us have to work for a living frightener, we cant all be independantly wealthy gigalos such as yourself...


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes!! ill be there satuday morning. Look forward to seeing all of you again. Boneman, hope i get to meet you! Ill be doing a dessert demo.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I like cake....Ummmmmm....


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

So did it get much rain?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

A little tonight, passed by with out a hitch!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Another great year!

Jon, it's always nice to see you, sorry I missed your seminar!!!

Can't wait to see what you'll be doing with your stilts, keep us posted!!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Jon Im in Agreeance about missing your seminar!!!!!!!


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

I put up some pics (my own) and a video that twisteddemensia shot in the general halloween section......Bodybagging love the car..........


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Jeff and Rob it was great to see you guys also. Thanks to the both of you for missing my seminar. Now it gives me a reason to make rob help me with my costume for my stilts!!! Ill make you help to jeff!! hahahahha j/k Anyway I had a great time. Speaking of my stilts right when i got home i got back on them and walked all around the street. hmmmmmm Matter of fact maybe ill get on them right now!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

LOL, Jon....If I see or hear of a news article of a "tall man falling" in your area...dude...you're so going to get laughed at!


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks alot for the encouragement Jeff!! Actually falling may help get my name out there "falling pastry chef" and then i wont ever make you a cake jeff!!! hahaha I win!!!!!


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Ohh Jeff. I wanted to tell you........ You will be thrilled!!! are you ready for the great news????
frightcatalog is having one cent auctions on ebay! I know you are interested!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Ouch! Thanks Jon!!LOL


----------

